# DIY X Pen Bottom?



## miyumiyu (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello! I'm really hoping that someone can help me with this, because I'm at a loss. My bunny's cage is an X pen, and currently all I've got for a bottom are some carpet squares covered with a sheet. I'd really like to make something that will keep all of his little poops safely inside the cage, as the sheet doesn't do much to keep them in.

I've seen some really creative cages built while browsing the web, but I'm a 23 year old single female college student with no knowledge of building, hardware, or access to any sort of tool more sophisticated than a hammer. Does anyone have some sort of relatively easy building instructions for a decent cage bottom that they could share with me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 20, 2014)

I would just use a waterproof tarp, cut to size, pinned a few inches up the sides of the x-pen. But I am also a 23 year old female college student with no handy skills whatsoever, so don't listen to me.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 20, 2014)

Coroplast is easy to cut and doens't really require any special tools. I just use an utility knife and duct tape, sometime to measure with helps too. Using the coroplast mostly requires measuring, cutting to size and taping the sides. I like to score (cut 1/2 way through) so the edges can just fold up, then tape the corners.


----------



## miyumiyu (Nov 20, 2014)

Hmm. Tarp sounds easy. I do quite like easy.

I'm interested in coroplast too though, for something more long term. Do you know where I could find it, and how much it would cost?


----------



## JBun (Nov 21, 2014)

If you are wanting a more sturdy flooring option that has easy cleanup, textured linoleum usually works well(unless your bun won't walk on slippery floors). You just buy a piece several inches bigger than the dimensions of your rabbits pen, and fold up the edges on the outside of the pen(or inside if your bun doesn't chew), and secure with zipties or binder clips.


----------



## Troller (Nov 21, 2014)

I always come in to suggest a rubber horse stall mat. Its durable (even chewing Flemish can't destroy it), easy to clean (though a grade under coroplast and lino) and stays cool in hot weather. It's only drawback is that it is heavy (nearly a 100lb for a 6ft by 4ft slab) but it can be cut with nothing but a box cuter, elbow grease and patience.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 21, 2014)

Most hardware stores have coroplast. Sign shops use it as well, so you may be able to get a misprint cheaper. Around here, a 4X8ft sheet costs about $20-25 and there can be some different colours.


----------



## ai4px (Dec 1, 2014)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> Coroplast is easy to cut and doens't really require any special tools. I just use an utility knife and duct tape, sometime to measure with helps too. Using the coroplast mostly requires measuring, cutting to size and taping the sides. I like to score (cut 1/2 way through) so the edges can just fold up, then tape the corners.



YAY! Election silly season is over and you should be able to find coroplast election signs /everywhere/.


----------

